# Anybody really familiar with medications?



## Shannon Bohl (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

I have a long history of IBS attached to me-many doctors, many meds...I have been on Cymbalta the last 3 years for pain but it seems to not be quite as effective as it used to be. Also, it makes my whole body sweat terribly. I was doctoring at UNC Chapel Hill but my doctor retired and going back for a third time is not an option right now. I live in South Dakota (sigh). So...I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions/ideas of some meds that might work for pain? I did try a med in the same "family" of Cymbalta (can't remember the name?) but the pain seemed to get worse.

I am severe IBS D/pain and right now on --amitriptyline, desipramine, hyoscyamine, lotronex, plus a med to help decrease sweating which works a little and also helps a bit with the D. I would like to get off Cymbalta but while my doctor is great, she is not very familiar with meds for IBS. I have been researching but of course it gets confusing on how each med actually works. So if anyone has any ideas or knows of somebody who might-- I would sure appreciate the info!







Thanks!


----------



## Ours Ondine (May 14, 2014)

I take Novaminsulfon (this is the European brand or name but your doc can find it in the USA brand via data base) it is used for Magus Crons disease patients and it works very well for me.

This year I will take the antibiotic cure (Xifaxan 200g 3xdaily for 14+ days) 2 times starting this week and again in 6 months.

this is clipped from a post I just made ^^

hope this helps


----------

